# asolare



## Tchoubi

Ciao tutti!
Secondo voi, qual'è la differenza tra "eseguire un foro" e "asolare un foro" ?
Non sono sicura di capire "asolare" nel contesto meccanico. 
Ho una procedura di montaggio in cui dicono di asolare fori, poi di eseguire (altri) fori. Sull'immagina, si vedono i fori "da eseguire" (indicati con frecce) e "fori da asolare" (sembrano già presenti ma non si vede bene).
Sarebbe "finire di forare"?

Grazie !!


----------



## alfaalfa

Parli di vestiario? Se si, un foro asolato è questo clic


----------



## Tchoubi

Non parla di vestiario :-(
I fori sono da eseguire/asolare su una struttura di plastica per fissare altri parti (settore automobile).


----------



## Nino83

> Anello in cui scorre qualcosa, o in cui s’infila un perno, un gancio, ecc.



http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/asola/ 

Forse nei fori da asolare devi soltanto infilare qualche perno, qualche pezzo di ferro. 
Certo che hanno usato proprio un bel termine! 



Tchoubi said:


> qual'è



Una piccola correzione. "Qual è" (senza apostrofo).


----------



## Tchoubi

Grazie per la correzione!!
In entrambi i casi, si usa un trapano. Secondo me, il senso è molto simile a quello di forare, ma voglio capire esattamente la differenza!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti,
Mi sto chiedendo se asolare un foro non è semplicemente eseguirne un altro vicinissimo al primo e unirli levando la materia che sussiste tra i due in modo di creare un foro oblungo.


----------



## Nino83

Ecco qualche consiglio da qualche forum: 

"asolare un foro vuol dire renderlo ovale in poche parole ...si fa con una fresa ed un divisore" 

"Asolare un foro significa allungarlo in un senso in modo che se l'accoppiamento non è esatto riesci lo stesso ad infilarci la vite. Genericamente il lavoro per asolare un foro lo si fa con una buona lima di diametro leggermente inferiore al diametro del foro." 

Sembra che "asolare" significa fare un buco profondo nel quale poi si possano infilare staffe, perni e altro. 
Probabilmente il buco ha una forma cilindrica, più o meno, e deve avere lo stesso diametro (un po' più largo) della cosa da infilare.


----------



## Tchoubi

Il senso di "allungare il buco" mi pare giusto, grazie !!


----------



## alfaalfa

Nino83 said:


> Certo che hanno usato proprio un bel termine!


Hai ragione! Alternative? Ovalizzare il foro?


----------



## lorenzos

http://www.gsx-r.it/topic/25264-anticipo/
"devi asolare come da fotografia in antiorario per girare in senso orario"


----------

